# Recommend a Car?



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

My current car isn't suitable, so I'm trading down and updating.
Currently tossing up between a Camry Hybrid and Mondeo diesel.


----------



## JimmyAU (Apr 11, 2017)

What's your budget?
Do you want to Driver UberSELECT?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Anything that's cheap to buy, cheap to run, and reliable. That's the perfect Uber vehicle.


----------



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

JimmyAU said:


> What's your budget?
> Do you want to Driver UberSELECT?


Is that worthwhile?
I have thought of maybe a Skoda Superb. But is the extra outlay justified by extra income? And with the added age-restrictions, is a 2012 Suburb going to be too old next year?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

The Big Australian said:


> Is that worthwhile?
> I have thought of maybe a Skoda Superb. But is the extra outlay justified by extra income? And with the added age-restrictions, is a 2012 Suburb going to be too old next year?


Beware. Uber can and does shift the goal posts whenever they want. For example, there are a few tales of disaster on these forums where people have purchased a car to do UberBlack and in short time weren't able to use it for Black anymore because Uber changed the eligibility criteria and they could only use it for UberX. It's very easy to make a loss due to changing eligibility making it impossible to reach the payback period. If you have money you can afford to lose and are willing to take a risk, then by all means feel free to buy something that qualifies for UberSelect. Just understand that you are taking a risk.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I can't tell you the best car for you. That will ultimately be your personal choice. Here are some criteria that I think are worth considering:

Fuel consumption (points to diesel or hybrid)
Servicing costs (points to Japanese/Korean brands)
Boot size (for those passengers with heaps of luggage)
Leather seats/rubber floor mats (easier to keep clean/non smelly)
Comfortable for you

For the record, I currently run around in a diesel Nissan X trail which ticks all of those boxes


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Three words: Don't buy new.
.


----------



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> Beware. Uber can and does shift the goal posts whenever they want. For example, there are a few tales of disaster on these forums where people have purchased a car to do UberBlack and in short time weren't able to use it for Black anymore because Uber changed the eligibility criteria and they could only use it for UberX. It's very easy to make a loss due to changing eligibility making it impossible to reach the payback period. If you have money you can afford to lose and are willing to take a risk, then by all means feel free to buy something that qualifies for UberSelect. Just understand that you are taking a risk.


Yes, that concerns me. It seems the list eligible cars is quite random.


----------



## JimmyAU (Apr 11, 2017)

As far as a UberSELECT vehicle is concerned, have you researched the list of vehicles? I see a VW Passat that is almost as fuel efficient as a Camry, and you can get a Diesel model for a few thousand more. Yes, servicing cost will certainly be double compared to a Jap/Korean car, but if you do your taxes right you'll be pretty much on par with a regular mid-size/larger Jap car.

Yes, Uber may have tweak the vehicle requirement list but as far as UberBLACK , I have never seen a Statesmen, 300C, Merc/Audi dropped, so To the poster above who said watch out on UberBLACK Vehicle changes, I'll call you out, which car do you say was dropped?

Also I'll be more concerned about the Vehicle list for UberX, they have a Yaris listed and I've been a rider in a few, they are horribly small and the Drivers have bought them new. one already had 68,000klms in 15 months! I put it forth to the Driver how does he handle airport run with 2 Adults, 1 child with 2 checkin and 3 carry on? He repeatedly said "yes" "yes" "i take all", but I said how?, again naive responses, and dodging (purposely and arrogantly) the question. 

So why allow Yaris but not Polo?
I say Uber may drop the Yaris.

Having said all the above, if you want to do UberX only, then a Camry will do fine, don't worry about hybrid, the batteries don't perform year on year, it simply is not worth the extra outlay.

If you want to do UberSELECT and potentially get the same $ for actual less kilometres driven (with the chance to pickup UberX while u wait for a UberSELECT rider),then explore the Vehicle list for UberSELECT, the Supberb is still a bit pricey for a 3yr old/ 50,000klm model, try Passat or Audi A4. Remember, it'll be your car, treat yourself to some comfort.

I find the full timers in their basic model i30s, Altise, Yaris and Ceratos go for broke driving 12-14hr+ days and I am pretty certain they have NO intention of paying GST. Just my opinion bag me as you want, I don't really care for you to argue the point, I made my post based on research and actual participation.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Anything that's cheap to buy, cheap to run, and reliable. That's the perfect Uber vehicle.


But what about the quality like the handling and something you can drive for long hour . I find some car like the Corolla had these quality , cheap to buy , cheap to run and reliable . But driving it over 80km per and long hour is tiring as the handling and suspension are poor . You need to hold the steering tight in the highways .



Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Three words: Don't buy new.
> .


Why not . You only save a couple of grands of buying a use car . With the new car the get warrant for the next 3 to 5 years so nothing to worry about just drive , you get the latest technology. With the old you need to worry about unexpected car repairs like worn part that you need to change like type , light bulb brake pad ,Petrol filters . It all adds up . Newer cars had better fuel efficiency. You can claim the car depreciation and gst to reduce you tax bills . Like you get the 10% gst and depending on your rate . Just say $35% it means you get the car for 45% off the car price assume it's 100% use for uber .


----------



## TiZrHfNi (Aug 17, 2017)

Icecool said:


> But what about the quality like the handling and something you can drive for long hour . I find some car like the Corolla had these quality , cheap to buy , cheap to run and reliable . But driving it over 80km per and long hour is tiring as the handling and suspension are poor . You need to hold the steering tight in the highways .
> 
> Why not . You only save a couple of grands of buying a use car . With the new car the get warrant for the next 3 to 5 years so nothing to worry about just drive , you get the latest technology. With the old you need to worry about unexpected car repairs like worn part that you need to change like type , light bulb brake pad ,Petrol filters . It all adds up . Newer cars had better fuel efficiency. You can claim the car depreciation and gst to reduce you tax bills . Like you get the 10% gst and depending on your rate . Just say $35% it means you get the car for 45% off the car price assume it's 100% use for uber .


Hi Icecool, Thanks for your post. I'm actually considering to get a new car just for Uber driving, so it would be 100% use for uber. In this case, I'm just wondering how does the car depreciation and gst to reducing tax bills. I'm assuming that the gst on purchasing will be fully counted, and the car depreciation will be considered as expense? If the car if 100% for uber do I need to buy insurance as business rather than personal and also for the business rego? Thanks.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

TiZrHfNi said:


> Hi Icecool, Thanks for your post. I'm actually considering to get a new car just for Uber driving, so it would be 100% use for uber. In this case, I'm just wondering how does the car depreciation and gst to reducing tax bills. I'm assuming that the gst on purchasing will be fully counted, and the car depreciation will be considered as expense? If the car if 100% for uber do I need to buy insurance as business rather than personal and also for the business rego? Thanks.


if you an have ABN you are still trading as an individual . Either way you its still under your name rather than a company name . You should ask your insurance company to see if it is better to have a business insurance or not but weather its under a business or not you can still claim the GST and the depreciation . The way it work for GST is that if you paid the car full in cash then you can claim the GST for the car in one hit like for example . Just say the car cost $22000 so the GST is $2000. you put this as a GST credit in your GST return . so if your total uber Income for that quarter was $11000 so the GST you got to paid is $1000 . you can use the $2000 GST credit to offset the $1000 GST payble. Then you get a refund from The ATO of $1000. 
And if you are on a loan then you need to claim the GST by instalments .
For the Tax . Most people are on a a 30-35% tax rate . The car Depreciaton are about 22.50 % per year . first year is 22.50% of $20000 which is $4500
just t say your income for the year is $50,000 . instead of paying tax on the $50,000 you only paid tax on $50,000- $4500. = $45500. so you dont pay tax on the $4500, which is 30% of $4500 = $1350 which is 30% the value of the car off . 30% + 10% = 40% discount for the car so the car will cost you $22,000x.60 = $13,200. of course the hight value of the car the more taxes you'll save .


----------



## PerthLocal (May 10, 2017)

Icecool said:


> But what about the quality like the handling and something you can drive for long hour . I find some car like the Corolla had these quality , cheap to buy , cheap to run and reliable . But driving it over 80km per and long hour is tiring as the handling and suspension are poor . You need to hold the steering tight in the highways .
> 
> Why not . You only save a couple of grands of buying a use car . With the new car the get warrant for the next 3 to 5 years so nothing to worry about just drive , you get the latest technology. With the old you need to worry about unexpected car repairs like worn part that you need to change like type , light bulb brake pad ,Petrol filters . It all adds up . Newer cars had better fuel efficiency. You can claim the car depreciation and gst to reduce you tax bills . Like you get the 10% gst and depending on your rate . Just say $35% it means you get the car for 45% off the car price assume it's 100% use for uber .


I bought a car that was a year old and saved 5-6 thousand dollars off the brand new purchase price. It had done about 15,000 kms when I bought it, and is still under new car warranty. I would say you're better off buying something under $20,000 and getting the instant asset write off


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

PerthLocal said:


> I bought a car that was a year old and saved 5-6 thousand dollars off the brand new purchase price. It had done about 15,000 kms when I bought it, and is still under new car warranty. I would say you're better off buying something under $20,000 and getting the instant asset write off


save 5-6 thosuand on one year old car . what kind of car is it to depreciation so fast. its only if you got a high income to use the $20,000 wtite off


----------



## PerthLocal (May 10, 2017)

Icecool said:


> save 506 thosuand on one year old car . what kind of car is it to depreciation so fast. its only if you got a high income to use the $20,000 wtite off


Pretty much any new car will depreciate quickly in the first year. Personally, I bought an i30. It has depreciated a further $2000 or so in the 10 months I've owned it (I only drive part-time). You are eligible to claim the immediate deduction for the business portion of each asset (new or second hand) costing less than $20,000 if you have a turnover LESS THAN $10 million


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

PerthLocal said:


> Pretty much any new car will depreciate quickly in the first year. Personally, I bought an i30. It has depreciated a further $2000 or so in the 10 months I've owned it (I only drive part-time). You are eligible to claim the immediate deduction for the business portion of each asset (new or second hand) costing less than $20,000 if you have a turnover LESS THAN $10 million


ok what mean is if you claim the $20,000 with low income like below $31000 then you waste $10,000 as below $21K you dont need to pay tax



PerthLocal said:


> I bought a car that was a year old and saved 5-6 thousand dollars off the brand new purchase price. It had done about 15,000 kms when I bought it, and is still under new car warranty. I would say you're better off buying something under $20,000 and getting the instant asset write off


i think your car is a hyundi that why you will lose 5-6 in year . The toyota and other don't depreciation that fast


----------



## huxtee (Mar 1, 2017)

The Big Australian said:


> My current car isn't suitable, so I'm trading down and updating.
> Currently tossing up between a Camry Hybrid and Mondeo diesel.


I think the Camry Hybrid is a good choice. Seems the most popular UberX and taxi car from personal observation, can't beat the wisdom of crowds. Getting average of 5.2L/100km ubering on mine. Also check out Pickles Auctions for buying, you can download the App and listen to the bids live to see what the going price is. After action fees etc. I got a 2013 Camry hybrid with 67,000km for $16,400 around mid June.


----------



## SelectSkodaSuperb (Jun 6, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-car-choice-for-uber.172141/#post-2558786


----------



## PerthLocal (May 10, 2017)

Icecool said:


> ok what mean is if you claim the $20,000 with low income like below $31000 then you waste $10,000 as below $21K you dont need to pay tax
> 
> i think your car is a hyundi that why you will lose 5-6 in year . The toyota and other don't depreciation that fast


Each to their own. I don't think I'd ever buy a brand new car, especially not for Uber. I quite like my Hyundai and a bunch of other people must too. They're pretty popular here


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

PerthLocal said:


> Each to their own. I don't think I'd ever buy a brand new car, especially not for Uber. I quite like my Hyundai and a bunch of other people must too. They're pretty popular here


Of course you wouldn't buy a new Hyundai if it drop 5 to 6 thousand in the first years


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Just a point about hybrids, they save more fuel (in comparison to non-hybrid) around town, because stop start is when you use the batteries which then recharge after you reach a fuel efficient cruising speed. Toyota batteries have a warranty for 8 years, and a 10% reduction in capacity isn't going to affect the performance at all (because they are not a plug in).

https://www.toyota.com.au/owners/warranty

I have a small car (not a hybrid yet), and most PAX's are complimenting it for how it handles in the city and "turns on a dime" (it's a bit rough for my liking -but never mind ...at least I own it).

70% of my runs are a one person, 26% 2 or 3 persons (73% of ststistics are made up ), ...and in 1500+ trips, I have never had to cancel because they had too much luggage. Sure it might happen one day -but as this will be less than .7% of my trips -who cares ...won't affect what car I buy. Horses for courses. Won't suit everyone, no argument from me -just how I see it.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## The Big Australian (Aug 19, 2017)

SelectSkodaSuperb said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-car-choice-for-uber.172141/#post-2558786


it's worth considering for Select, but the problem with these (and All VW and Volvo) is that they have a 5yr limit (at least in Perth?)
I'd have to go for at least a 2013, and that starts to get expensive.



BabyBoomer said:


> Just a point about hybrids, they save more fuel (in comparison to non-hybrid) around town, because stop start is when you use the batteries which then recharge after you reach a fuel efficient cruising speed. Toyota batteries have a warranty for 8 years, and a 10% reduction in capacity isn't going to affect the performance at all (because they are not a plug in).
> https://www.toyota.com.au/owners/warranty


I test drove a 5yr old Camry, that had done 71,000km, and the battery was toast.
EV mode did not work at all, and even sitting still the engine had to run trying to charge the battery. After a test drive, the battery was at 4 bars. As soon as I stopped, it quickly dropped to 3, and then 2. Came back a few minutes later, and it was 1.
Apparently the problem is not the HV battery, its the auxiliary (12V) component. They don't last and then they drain the HV battery.


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

The Big Australian said:


> it's worth considering for Select, but the problem with these (and All VW and Volvo) is that they have a 5yr limit (at least in Perth?)
> I'd have to go for at least a 2013, and that starts to get expensive.
> 
> I test drove a 5yr old Camry, that had done 71,000km, and the battery was toast.
> ...


This doesn't make sense to me (no offense) ...if the problem is the "auxiliary (12V) component" (whatever that actually means), then why wouldn't it be replaced. How much do they cost -can't be more than a few hundred surely?

If is the HV battery that is broken then Toyota replace them with a *new* *HV battery *at any time up to 8 years.

Doesn't sound like the whole story to me.

I'd stick it to Toyota if it was my 5yr old Camry and they didn't fix it.

Cheers,

BB


----------

